
Tesla's 'Ponzi Scheme' - deanalevitt
https://www.livetradingnews.com/teslas-nasdaqtsla-ponzi-scheme-128092.html#.XJNKWkQzaL7
======
deanalevitt
I'm not sure I agree with this take, but it might make for an interesting
discussion.

